

Apple Laptops Can Be Hacked To Explode - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/07/26/apple-laptops-can-be-hacked-to-explode/

======
grecy
"He also says that the batteries may not actually explode..."

~~~
mjurek
However its still possible

